

Firefox takes top marks in browser stability tests - AndrewDucker
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2013/08/20/firefox_top_marks_browser_stability/

======
lxt
I run the Web Engineering team at Mozilla, which is responsible for our crash
reporting infrastructure. I was pretty happy to see this outcome from Sauce
Labs :) Stability is something we take very seriously.

If you have questions I'm happy to try and answer them.

